# Why I prefer to inspecto commercial electrical over residential



## jar546 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## mark handler (Sep 13, 2010)

commercial or residential ?


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Utility owned, not under my jurisdiction.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

and  for this I thank the Lord.


----------



## SBerg (Sep 14, 2010)

I do have to ask; Are the lugs listed for 2 conductors?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2010)

SBerg said:
			
		

> I do have to ask; Are the lugs listed for 2 conductors?


My first question too, and yes they are.

It failed anyway because they forgot the bonding screw on the neutral.  They left if on top of the panel.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 14, 2010)




----------

